# Tipps gegen Bildrauschen in Spielen



## L0-Cache (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass es in Spielen, vor allem in Situationen, wo man auf z.B. in einen dunklen Raum guckt, aber die äußere Umgebung hell ist, es oft zu manchmal auch sehr starken Bildrauschen kommt. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## MircoSfot (4. Februar 2020)

Auflösung sollte nativ sein und die Filmkörnung sollte man abstellen. Gegen Glowing kann man nicht viel machen außer die Helligkeit des Blaustrahlers anpassen.


----------

